# On Posting About Trivial Things



## greenbaggins

Some of the same things I said (and Tim Challies said) can be applied to trivial things as well. On the one hand are genuinely entertaining things that are funny, astonishing, or helpful. On the other hand are trivial things where one scratches one's head and wonders "Did that help me? What in the world am I supposed to do with that information?"

It would be helpful, I think, to ask equally pointed questions regarding things that could be regarded as trivial. I am not, therefore, referring to things that are genuinely entertaining. And, to a certain extent, this is an exercise in subjectivity. But we need to ask ourselves why we are posting about something. Will this help or edify people? We need to make sure that we are not being selfish in taking up internet space simply for ourselves. Posting about something that is only interesting to the person posting it is really not a great idea for posting something. Discussion should edify. There are many ways to edify people. I would submit to the PB that this is the first goal of posting, and it is closely connected to the glory of God. The glory of God should be the foremost and ultimate goal of posting. The edification of the people of God should be the immediate goal.


----------



## PresbyDane

How can it be trivial and edifying at the same time


----------



## py3ak

Amen. Part of being Christian is learning to distinguish things that do matter from things that don't. The kingdom of God, you may recall, is not eating and drinking, but righteousness and peace and joy in the Holy Spirit. Trivial things are to be treated as such: as a matter of light jest, an amusing recreation useful for a few minutes of fun. When trivial things become matters of argument, or when trivial points are used as clubs against other people, it reveals that something nontrivial is wrong with the person doing such things.


----------



## DonP

1 Cor 10:23 All things are lawful for me, but not all things are helpful; all things are lawful for me, but not all things edify. 24 *Let no one seek his own, but each one the other's well-being. * NKJV


----------



## Dewi Sant

Would that be like someone posting a reply just so they can get enough post to add a thank you now and again? Not me, you understand, but, this guy I know? heh, heh, gulp...


----------

